# best trolling motor



## kully560 (Feb 17, 2019)

hello I am looking for some suggestions on the best 40lb -50lb trolling motor that is a transom mount for under $300.00 , also needs to be weedless. I searched the internet and found a minn kota endura max 40 for just over $200.00 is this a good choice or is there a better choice out there . this will be my first trolling motor as I do not know much about them . thanks


----------



## thedude (Feb 17, 2019)

Hard to beat a minn kota! I've got the 45 lb edge model with foot pedal.


----------



## Justaguy442 (Feb 17, 2019)

I think im going to try a Haswing OSAPIAN 55. I think they are worth since they are a couple hundred bucks. Not out to much if they suck.


----------



## moecarama (Feb 18, 2019)

I have the MK Endura Maxx 55lb, it has the built in maximizer, and variable speed control; which extends battery time. I crappie fish most of the time and this motor will keep me trolling all day and at the slowest speed.


----------



## bcbouy (Feb 18, 2019)

i've had 2 haswings,one on the old boat and one on the new one.both were caymans.the old cayman outlasted my minn kotas.for the price, they are hands down the best deals out there on the electric t/m market.people will say chinese junk but don't consider where the parts of their $2000 minn kotas come from.the only issue i've ever had with the haswing is the design of the plastic outer case of the bases where the motor catches when it is in stowed position,but that's on the bow mount model and it's just cosmetic.it never had water ingress or any electrical issues.can't say anything to the efficency because i had a robust 2 deep cycle battery bank and it would outlast the motor easily over a long weekend.


----------



## Justaguy442 (Feb 19, 2019)

A couple years ago Larson had a Haswing COMAX on the back of their boats in their ads for the FX series.


----------



## kully560 (Feb 19, 2019)

I tried calling haswing in ca and no answer or phone answer machine. so I called a distributor for them and was told that they will not be distribution anything for them in the future as they think they might be going out of business . this is just to let everybody know what I found out today .


----------

